# **** youngdon is get'in old on us ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You must have been do'in something else to make it here on ground hog day.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DON !!!!

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday also, won't be long and he'll be passing us Cat !!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday Don !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Happy birthday Don.... You old fart!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy birthday Don! Have a great day!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

happy b-day Sir.....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

​​HAPPY BIRTHDAY DON !!!!!​


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Happy Birthday Young' en---Hope your night out is Great---Take Care Buddy-------* :smiley-give-me-beer-sign:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

a very happy belated birthday Don


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks guys I appreciate the birthday wishes. Just to be clear, I am not getting older, I am not getting older, I am not getting older, I am not getting older, I am not getting older, I am not getting older, I am not getting older, I am not getting older,I am not getting older, I am not getting older, I am not getting older, I am not getting older, I am not getting older, I am not getting older, I am not getting older, I am not getting older,......I hope that's enough that it became reality !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

just click your heels together 3 times................. :smile:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I knew I was missing something....Should I wear my ruby slippers?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

YUP!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Don, and many more for you as well! Hope you had a good day.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Ralph.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Happy birthday Don! LOL @ 220swift... nice pic!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Brad !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Old age jokes are fun... until your the punch line.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL....Truth !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Late to the party as usual!! Happy B-day Yd

Don't call him old till you see him shoot!!! well if you can being your age and all!!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No problem, YD. I was old once, too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Late to the party as usual!! Happy B-day Yd
> 
> Don't call him old till you see him shoot!!! well if you can being your age and all!!!


Ouch !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Gunfighter said:


> Happy birthday Don!


Thanks Jeremy.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> No problem, YD. I was old once, too.


I heard you had a yearning passion to catch Moby Dick when he was still a sardine.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Don, he must have been the one they called Ishmael................. :smile:


----------

